# goat for sale is KILLING me!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So I look but I rarely want except this time!

UGH

A breeder up in North Jersey has this doe that I really like.


















That is Dreahook Luna Lovegood

http://www.dreahookonline.com/SeniorDoes.html

:GAAH:

But I am pennyless and I want to keep some of my own kids this year. But I had to share my love of this doe and my gloominess of not being able to purchase


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awww shes super pretty!

You should email and ask if you can do some kind of trade or payments?? Thats what I do, works everytime!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its tempting -- and beings I know the people its possible......but i do only have so much space and she isnt bred  so I wouldnt get to show her this year or get any kids out of her. And for 300.00 that I dont have its not going to work


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWW IM SORRY!!

It isnt meant to be then! Maybe you can get a new doe later...Im sure you will find one MUCH better


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

awww....maybe next time..or maybe she will be availalbe next yr bred??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her length!! Maybe she'll still be available when you can get her, I feel your pain on space and $ restrictions though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is really nice....  you have to realize... that...she may sell quickly to someone else...I would.... if you really want her...is to.... get her and breed her sometime down the road....she is really nice Stacey and I hate for someone else to get her..... but of course..... it is up to you...but..... if it were me.....A Doe that nice.... don't just drop out from the sky.....every day..Just a thought.. :wink:


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Put your name(maybe a deposit) down on a doe kid from her for next year! :clap:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

She's pretty 

Just realized I've been to that website before - looking at their corgis!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice...hope you can find a way to get her!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very pretty... Looks like one black udder and one white.. Cute!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She is stunning. Conformation wise, almost perfect. Long, and wide and very dairy looking. I guess it would depend on how badly you want her. Sell a few of your kids to buy her, maybe???? Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well if anyone else is interested in her go for it  I won't be buying anymore that was my deal with myself I need to have a semi closed herd and build with my herd name


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is awefully pretty Stacey!! Nice Gay-Mor filled pedigree too!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I seen this doe for sale today on their web page and was in love. But she is to far from me to be interested in her. And that stinks that shes not bred for this year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I jostled the idea that I could breed her and she could be due within weeks of SP so wouldn't be pregnant and kidding "alone" but that's no reason to buy a goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well if anyone else is interested in her go for it  I won't be buying anymore that was my deal with myself I need to have a semi closed herd and build with my herd name





> I jostled the idea that I could breed her and she could be due within weeks of SP so shouldn't be pregnant and kidding "alone" but that's no reason to buy a goat


 Golly Gee Stacey...we all fell in love with this Doe...and now... you are teasing us and saying you don't need a goat.... see how ya are....  :crazy: :laugh:  :doh: :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well now you know why its killing me! I really love her lines and I wish wish wish I didnt have a full pen right now 

but I guess I will see if Lola has a doe for me -- I kind of figure if she doesnt I may see if Luna is still for sale and then consider the purchase but by then it would have to be as an open doe so thats a bummer. 

Anyway really if anyone who sees this likes her do consider her. And I maybe taking a trip to VA to do some goat deliveries and there is still room. I certainly could arrange to bring her along. Would really make a nice addition to someone's show herd.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I would love to have this doe just way to far away. She is so gorgeous and bred to an outside buck would be a plus. Why oh why is everyone so far away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That isn't fair for sure...  .sorry .....you can't get her now......hope she is still available.... when you have room..... I love my boers but man ....she is sure Purty.... :wink: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pam are you thinking about NDs??
LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

someone shoot me now Im actually considering it :wallbang: :GAAH: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> pam are you thinking about NDs??
> LOL


 Yeah...but... Steve would kill me... so that is out.. :wink: 



> someone shoot me now Im actually considering it :wallbang: :GAAH: :laugh:


 ..HeHe...Stacey. :laugh: she is a real nice Doe... Be confident... in your decision.... don't do it ...cause we really ...want you to have that Doe..... do what is comfortable for you.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well she will be 4 years old in May so she is a healthy maturing doe. I have seen her at shows so I "know" her. She is the style and type of goat I want to build off of and I couldnt seem to find any other then SP so Im drawn to her. It happens both Sweet Pea and Luna are both Gay-Mor lines so I guess that explains it  

She said she would breed her and I have need for more bred does since I have no idea if Sweet Pea even took this last time. So yeah its not just you guys but it doesnt help that you all agree that she is quite the goat!

I told her I would give an answer by tonight. No use dragging it out - I will get her or I wont. its easy as that. 

Lots of thinking to do today :chin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: OK Stacey ...we won't tell you.... that that goat ...is a beautiful show quality animal...and she... is quite a looker in every aspect...... we will then tell you that..(Not fact..by the way) that she is... a basic goat that needs a home... ... LOL    

May God help you in your decision..... keep us updated on what you decide Stacey either way we are on your side.... :hug: ray:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck Stacey! If you indicate your interest to the breeder, maybe they'll cut you an irresistable deal just for the simple fact that one of their goaties would be going to the infamous Stacey Roop! Any smart breeder would jump at that chance!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha - well the breeder is a bigge breeder then I am and she buys and sells all around so its not like I'm anything special. We have been talking so she knows my interest


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What did you decide, Stacey? Hope you go with your heart and listen to gut instincts....they are usually right.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I'm considering purchasing her as an open doe and breeding her to one of my friend's bucks who can improve on the capacity issues she has. This will save me 50.00 and with the money I'm owed for a doe I sold I should be able to purchase her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats Stacey... that is wonderful news...indeed...... :hi5: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

do it! do it! do it! just my humble opinion...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, she certainly looks like she would be an asset to any herd. Congrats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm emailing her now  hope this works out 

Someone shoot me now! I know my mom will! Oh wait she can't I still will be at my 6 goat limit  it just keeping kids that going to proove difficult now LOL oh well I'm sure if I call it gmom's goat she can't help but allow it to stay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh.... your mom will love her...  ...good luck.... :hug: ray:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh im jealous, she is gorgeous. Im just kidding im glad you are going to get her. She is a very nice looking goat. Congrats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Joanie if I get to breed her then you can get a doe kid from her when you get one from sweet pea


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> I'm emailing her now  hope this works out
> 
> Someone shoot me now! I know my mom will! Oh wait she can't I still will be at my 6 goat limit  it just keeping kids that going to proove difficult now LOL oh well I'm sure if I call it gmom's goat she can't help but allow it to stay


Hope it works out for ya Stacey-she looks like she would be a good addition to your herd!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well its all but a done deal - I'm sending a deposit tomorrow 

Now I just have to find a day to pick her up


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...that is awesome Stacey!!! Congrats!! Get lots of pics when you get that pretty home!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Good thing! I was about to run up there and get her!!!
Just kidding, she's beautiful... Congrats!
Caryn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all - I'm so bad when it comes to buying goats! I'm such an addict :roll:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh wow ok Stacey is it buy one get one free. lol Im all for that. lol Im glad you got her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe - maybe not quite free  but I do have that TGS and FB discount running still if you are on my reservation list.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats Stacey...glad it is a done deal...she is a very lucky girl ...to be getting you as her new momma.... :wink: :hi5: :leap:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> Well its all but a done deal - I'm sending a deposit tomorrow
> 
> Now I just have to find a day to pick her up


Congrats! I know, once you see a goat you REALLY like, to say no-we are fellow goat addicts here.... :lovey:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she likes it here - I plan to pen her with Sadie - maybe they can bond together since Sadie still hasnt settled in yet with a buddy


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow is she a lovely looker. I know how ti feels to be penniless... **sigh* good luck...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I hope she likes it here


 She will Stacey.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats, Stacey. I hope to be able to purchase such nice stock someday.....


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Stacy, I just came upon this thread and wanted to offer my congrats. I own a doe who is a very very close relative - out of a Rio daughter and Pegasus. Blue-eyed too. You can see the resemblance! My girl Xia has the most lovely teats. I also purchased the last Pegasus son (out of Dreahook's Twin Creeks Wanda) from Kathy at Dreahook this past summer. Can't wait to see what he produces. 
I know the feeling of putting out the expense you don't have, but I think you'll decide you made the right choice. Enjoy your new girl!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^She's purdy! Love her markings!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori  yes she does look similar. I have seen nice things from the Pegasus line 

Luna is now hopefully bred to NC Promiseland ss deviant - should help with capacity


----------

